# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Perú: Productos orgánicos y su potencial exportador

## Bruno Cillóniz

La agricultura orgánica mantiene un buen crecimiento a pesar de las últimas crisis económicas mundiales. Solo en el 2009, la exportación de productos orgánicos del Perú sumó US$ 225 millones.  
En las últimas décadas, el consumo de comida al paso, sumado a la vida sedentaria, originaron una alta tasa de obesidad en varios países, inclusive, muchos temen que se haya convertido en una epidemia mundial. De hecho, en el curso de los últimos quince años, la cantidad de niños obesos y adultos en EE.UU. creció a un ritmo alarmante. los expertos estiman que al menos uno de cada cinco niños estadounidenses ‘batalla’ con la obesidad. 
Como respuesta a ello, surgió una tendencia al consumo de alimentos sanos, que día a día se expande en todo el mundo, creando un nicho sumamente interesante para los productores y exportadores. Según la Gerencia de Agro de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX), esto se debe a la creciente preocupación por la salud y el medio ambiente, motivo por el cual la agricultura orgánica mantiene un buen crecimiento a pesar de las últimas crisis económicas mundiales. Solo en el 2009, la exportación de productos orgánicos del Perú sumó US$ 225 millones.  Tercer rubro 
Según Carla Vaca, sectorista de la Gerencia de Agro del gremio exportador, la producción orgánica es el tercer rubro de la canasta agroexportadora de nuestro país, y tiene como sus principales productos el café, cacao y banano. Más aún, el Perú es el segundo productor a nivel mundial de cacao orgánico y el primer productor de café orgánico. “Son productos con gran potencial que ya empiezan a ser reconocidos, si no, recordemos la gran difusión que tuvo el café tunki luego de ganar el premio al mejor café orgánico del 2010, otorgado por la Asociación Americana de Cafés Especiales”, comentó.  Crecimiento sostenido 
Según Promperú, las ventas mundiales de los productos orgánicos han registrado un crecimiento sostenido en los últimos años, lo que demuestra que es una gran oportunidad de negocio para las muchas empresas que en el Perú se dedican a esos cultivos. En el 2009, habrían ascendido a US$ 53,000 millones, 12.7% más que en el 2008, cuando el monto fue de 47,000 millones. La tasa de crecimiento ese año fue de 14.6% y en el 2007 fue de 17.1%.  
Los diez países con el mayor número de productores con cultivos orgánicos son México, Italia, Uganda, Sri Lanka, Filipinas, Tanzania, Perú, Austria, Timor Leste y Alemania, en tanto que los diez países con la mayor cantidad de áreas destinadas a los cultivos orgánicos son Australia, Argentina, China, EE.UU., Italia, España, Alemania, Brasil, Uruguay e Inglaterra.  
Las principales razones que permitieron su desarrollo fueron, por el lado de la demanda, las nuevas tendencias en los hábitos de consumo; por el lado de la oferta, una mayor disponibilidad de productos orgánicos, un mayor uso industrial: alimentos, cosmética y textiles y la incorporación de criterios de “biodiversidad”, “responsabilidad social” y otros. Por el lado de la promoción, una mayor publicidad y marketing del sector privado, un mayor apoyo técnico y financiero de organizaciones ambientales y la cooperación internacional; y, el establecimiento de políticas estatales de fomento e incentivo para la producción orgánica, en EE.UU. (Organic cost share Program) y en la UE (Good for nature y good for you).  
Por otro lado, la Gerencia de Agro de ADEX detalla que entre los productos orgánicos certificados en el Perú se encuentran el café, el banano, el sacha inchi, pecanas, maca, orégano, algunas hortalizas y hierbas aromáticas, mango, ajonjolí, kiwicha, algodón, quinua, cacao, tomate, cebollas y cítricos. Según Promperú, en el 2009 el Perú exportó esos productos por US$ 225 millones, monto superior a los US$ 194.2 millones del 2008.  Mercado potencial 
Uno de los mercados para los productos orgánicos es sin lugar a dudas Francia con 64 millones de consumidores. El año pasado siguió con una tendencia de crecimiento, aun cuando el mundo enfrentaba una crisis económica. De hecho, la Unión Europea trabaja en la promoción de productos orgánicos en un total de 27 países cuya población habla 22 idiomas diferentes.  *En corto*  Abriendo camino  
El Perú se está abriendo camino en el mundo de los orgánicos, inclusive, es uno de los postulantes más fuertes para ingresar a lista de países terceros de productos de la agricultura ecológica de la Unión Europea conjuntamente con China. El ingreso a este régimen demostraría que nuestras normas y sistema de control son equivalente a los que establece el reglamento comunitario.  Consumidor y certificación 
Según ADEX, en los países más desarrollados el perfil del consumidor lo constituyen personas de edad adulta, aquellas que tienen mayor ingreso, quienes buscan una mayor variedad de productos y aquellas que cuidan su salud.  
Para Víctor Manuel Noriega Toledo, de la Dirección General de Competitividad Agraria del Ministerio de Agricultura, se debe promover la certificación orgánica en el Perú por varios motivos. Entre ellos, el aumento de la demanda de los productos orgánicos/ecológicos en los mercados internacionales de Europa, EE.UU. y Japón.  
Explicó que para que un producto sea considerado ecológico, orgánico, natural y/o biológico tiene que estar certificado. La certificación orgánica proporciona una convicción a los consumidores de que se ha cumplido con los respectivos estándares durante todos los procesos. Por ello, la certificación orgánica es un proceso esencial y una garantía de los procesos productivos.  
Noriega refiere que entre las ventajas comerciales de la certificación orgánica, está que es un importante nicho de mercado con una diferenciación de la competencia y, adicionalmente, tiene un plus sobre el precio del producto convencional (entre 10% y 40% adicional).  *Fuente: ADEX* Temas similares: Buscan tecnificar la producción de azúcar ecológica en Piura para incrementar potencial exportador Artículo: Frijol zarandaja tiene alto potencial exportador para mercado hindú, sostiene Adex Artículo: Delegados de Japón identificaron 10 productos regionales del Perú con potencial para importar Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------

owo

----------


## maximo chavez

ES IMPORTANTE LA CERTIFICACION, Y ES LA PARTE MAS COMPLICADA PARA EL PEQUEÑO AGRICULTOR POREL ALTO COSTO YLA ETAPA DE TRANSICION,PERO EL IDMA VIENE PROMOVIENDO UN SISTEMA DE CERTFICACION  DENOMINADO SGP(sistema  de garantia  participativo)

----------


## cesar Sanchez

Me interesa el articulo, cuento con un area de 40000mt2, produsco, papa,maiz amarillo duro, aji amarillo, algodon, como empiezo, quien me asesora.Atentamente Cesa Sanchez Q

----------


## Alper

Maximo:
Por favor, podrias ampliar la información referente a la institución que mencionas y su sistema. 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## owo

m}uchas gracias 
x fa prodia brindar + info sobre las instituciones mencionadas

----------


## jflor7

interesante el tema .
vengo produciendo por mas de 6 años productos organicos como oregano, tomillo , productos tradicionales y hortalizas,hay que tener presente que para mi un productor o es organico o es convencional , jamas las dos cosas y les dire que no es un proceso nada facil aunado a que los consumidores no valoran a dichos productos.
los agricultores enfrentan un sin fin de dificultades y muchos terminan abandonando el proceso , los que quedan son los productores que realmente se han concientizado de todo lo que implica ser un productor organico y otro punto importante es no solo tener la certificacion , sino realmente cumplir a cabalidad todo lo que manda el reglamento organico, tanto tiempo en este rubro hace que uno pueda saber casi al instante si un producto es realmente organico o no.
tambien falta que las autoridades brinden realmente el apoyo que necesitan los productores organicos y no solo quede en papeles y palabras , por que ellos trabajan de una manera integral empezando por ellos su entorno y el medio ambiente.

----------

